# حساب تكاليف تحويل منزل ليعمل بالكامل بالطاقة الشمسية (فيديو)



## مدحتكو (26 مايو 2012)

*نظراً لأهمية الموضوع قررت عرضة كموضوع منفصل
وعلي الخبراء مراجعة الحسابات ومناقشتها


مخطط لتحويل منزل ليعمل بالكامل بالطاقة الشمسية مع حساب التكاليف





**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMiqVa6xnXI*
*
وتفضلو بقبول فائق الاحترام*


----------



## مدحتكو (26 مايو 2012)

*معذرة فقد نزل الموضوع مرتين
استاذنا محمد والمصري برجاء حذف الموضوع الآخر*


----------



## ahmad-11 (20 أغسطس 2012)

الرجال مراسلتي على الخاص لدي عرض رائع لك
لا استطيع مراسلة على الخاص


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## مدحتكو (17 يناير 2013)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام


----------



## ban2009ban (17 يناير 2013)

الحقيقة جهد عظيم ويشكر عليه الباشمهندس 

الا اني اجده قد رخص الالواح الشمسية كثيرا وسعرها فوق 150-200 دولار لكل 100وات 

عموما جهد رائع


----------



## مدحتكو (18 يناير 2013)

ban2009ban قال:


> الحقيقة جهد عظيم ويشكر عليه الباشمهندس
> 
> الا اني اجده قد رخص الالواح الشمسية كثيرا وسعرها فوق 150-200 دولار لكل 100وات
> 
> عموما جهد رائع


*
أهلا بك اخي الكريم وبمداخلتك

تابع موضوع تصنيع الواح الطاقة الشمسينة من الألف إلي الياء وستعلم أن ذلك هو السعر الحقيقي وبدون مبالغة

خلال هذا الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t325454.html

تفضلو بقبول فائق الاحترام
*


----------



## AhmedAlmasre (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (23 مارس 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## NSRELC (24 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,اخي الكريم شكرا على الجهد الكبير ,هل تم حساب تيار الشحن للبطاريات لكي يتم تشغيل المنظومة في الليل بكامل طاقتها...لكون التيار الذي يتولد من الخلايا يستهلك في تشغيل الحمل ولا يتم شحن البطاريات ...ارجو توضيح ذلك.


----------



## علي طه (8 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياأستاذ على هذا الفيديو....
اما بخصوص التكلفة هي ستكون في البداية غالية ولكن بعد فترة من استخدام هذه التقنية ستصبح رخيصة امام المصروف من الطاقة (وبذلك نقول التكلفة الابتدائية غالية)


----------

